# Short Story Published! only 9.99



## KingKurt (Apr 29, 2018)

I recently published my first short story on Amazon for digital copies
It's not a full on furry story but it does involve owls so I guess?
But anyway I figured I'd advertise it on here!
It's around 10,000 words maybe a little more and has 19 pages of content.
It is a mystery with a dash of romance in it, but it's base is really about a mythical creature.

read.amazon.com: Human Nature


If you buy you are supporting my future work in which I will be publishing a short story every month for the same price.

I'll be releasing novels as well for that same price as I feel it's worth it for me and the people who buy it. And while this version may not have a paperback others will and a few will be furry novels!​


----------



## Gnarl (May 3, 2018)

9.99? a bit over priced don't you think... I have novels out there that are 181,000 words 665 pages and only 5.99. Check you pricing most novellas (under 40,000 words are only a couple of bucks. Not scolding just offering a bit of experience.


----------



## KingKurt (May 4, 2018)

Gnarl said:


> 9.99? a bit over priced don't you think... I have novels out there that are 181,000 words 665 pages and only 5.99. Check you pricing most novellas (under 40,000 words are only a couple of bucks. Not scolding just offering a bit of experience.



Considering I did a poll and most responses came back 9.99 thats what I decided to sell it at. Normal commissions are prices for wayyyy more for this many words. Out of experience too ^^ I appreciate the advice. I also think it depends on the style of the writer and how good the writing is. I'd  consider lowering the price if my main fan base said it is too much.


----------



## Moogie69 (May 5, 2018)

Normal commissions factor in that the story is being written for a single receiver, and is a one-time payment. When you publish on Amazon, that story is publically available to purchase or borrow by anyone for the rest of time. Its potential for earning is much greater; though, at 9.99, I would say its potential is currently sitting somewhere around zero.

Amazon is not FA. It has its own market ecosystem, and as such, if you want sales you will need to price comparatively to similar stories on the market. Take a look at the current top 50 in your chosen genres/categories and note the most common price-points. Usually, for novellas a newly published book will be listed for 0.99 and then raised after 1/2 weeks to either 2.99 or 3.99. But keep in mind that the top sellers _also_ have the best covers and the best blurbs, and you won't complete unless you also make a great cover and a great blurb, no matter what you price at.

Additionally, never, ever price at 1.99. It is considered the black-hole of Amazon ebook prices; too cheap to be taken seriously by those out looking to spend money on a good book, and too expensive for others out looking for a cheap gamble 'it might be good, it might be trash, but it's only 99 cents so what the hell'-type deal.


----------



## KingKurt (May 5, 2018)

Moogie69 said:


> Normal commissions factor in that the story is being written for a single receiver, and is a one-time payment. When you publish on Amazon, that story is publically available to purchase or borrow by anyone for the rest of time. Its potential for earning is much greater; though, at 9.99, I would say its potential is currently sitting somewhere around zero.
> 
> Amazon is not FA. It has its own market ecosystem, and as such, if you want sales you will need to price comparatively to similar stories on the market. Take a look at the current top 50 in your chosen genres/categories and note the most common price-points. Usually, for novellas a newly published book will be listed for 0.99 and then raised after 1/2 weeks to either 2.99 or 3.99. But keep in mind that the top sellers _also_ have the best covers and the best blurbs, and you won't complete unless you also make a great cover and a great blurb, no matter what you price at.
> 
> Additionally, never, ever price at 1.99. It is considered the black-hole of Amazon ebook prices; too cheap to be taken seriously by those out looking to spend money on a good book, and too expensive for others out looking for a cheap gamble 'it might be good, it might be trash, but it's only 99 cents so what the hell'-type deal.


 
See I understand what you're saying a lot better than Gnarl. However, if this novel doesn't go well I MAY consider selling at cheaper. But many people have already shown their interest in such things. Amazon may not be FA but a lot of my fan base is FA and DA in which they'll support me that way or through my patreon. I also have to see how much I must charge in order to come out with paperbacks. It is my first publishing project so we will see.


----------



## Moogie69 (May 5, 2018)

Fair enough, then. Good luck to you on your journey!


----------



## Gnarl (May 9, 2018)

Sorry i didn't explain it well.  Yes, good luck on your quest.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

For a 10,000 word self-published short story on Amazon $9.99 is obscenely overpriced. I wouldn't pay that for a collection of three full-length novels from a self-published author. I probably wouldn't even pay that much for a traditionally published novel with professional editing.

Disclaimer, I self-publish Furry stories (among other genres) on Amazon.


----------

